# Sandisk Extreme Pro Cfast 64GB for $149.95 at Adorama



## RGF (Apr 17, 2016)

I tried to order this on line but had to call.

Limit is 3.

B&H has not price matched (yet).

Wonder if this is a temporary price drop or reflects new pricing.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.  I actually need some Cfast cards.


----------



## RGF (Apr 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I actually need some Cfast cards.



Probably everyone who will buy a 1Dx M2 will want an extra Cfast card or two.


----------



## RGF (Apr 18, 2016)

Just checked their site again and they are back to $219.95. Hope they honor their sale to me.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Same here. I'll let you know. 

Thanks again, RGF.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

price back to normal


----------

